# UK Man wants to marry US woman and live in USA



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

My boyfriend and I want to get married. He lives in the UK...I live in USA.

What steps do we need to do in order to get him moved here?

Would it be easier/cheaper to get married in the states or in the UK?

We appreciate any help we can get. 

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Overall, it's probably easier for you to get married in the US rather than in the UK. But the big question is where do you intend to settle?

If it's in the US, they you need to act as his sponsor (with help, if needed, from your family as co-sponsors). Filing the paperwork and all with take "a few" months.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes we plan on living in the states. Currently he is a manager of a bank in London and would like to stay in that line of work in the states.

Im new to all this....what does being his "sponsor" entail?

Thank you .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

purplerose_ll said:


> Yes we plan on living in the states. Currently he is a manager of a bank in London and would like to stay in that line of work in the states.
> 
> Im new to all this....what does being his "sponsor" entail?
> 
> Thank you .




USCIS - Green Card Through Family

Start with "an immediate relative to a US citizen".


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The US cit files for a Fiancee visa is the easieat method

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

I married my New Zealand hubby 9 years ago. We applied for a fiance visa and it took forever and they wanted more evidence that is was a legitimate relationship. While we were waiting to hear back about the fiance visa we ended up getting married in NZ. The next day we went into the USA Embassy in Auckland and filed all of the paperwork. I can't remember which one it was. My husband was over with his green card in hand in about 6 weeks. It was absolutely painless. I highly recommend checking into doing it that way.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

sillygumbo said:


> I married my New Zealand hubby 9 years ago. We applied for a fiance visa and it took forever and they wanted more evidence that is was a legitimate relationship. While we were waiting to hear back about the fiance visa we ended up getting married in NZ. The next day we went into the USA Embassy in Auckland and filed all of the paperwork. I can't remember which one it was. My husband was over with his green card in hand in about 6 weeks. It was absolutely painless. I highly recommend checking into doing it that way.



I think you did it by Direct Consular Filing, which I don't think is an option any more. It used to be that the USC had to be a resident in that country for at least 6 months before filing at the embassy.
Somebody that knows more than me.... feel free to correct me, please!
The USCIS website is your friend!!!


----------

